# K&n cai problem



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.... So basically I installed the cai the other day myself and everything seems to be ok(no leaks,no check engine light, etc...) lately though my car won't turn over some times.... It'll start then die....I have to press the gas a little to keep it running....is this a defect with the cai? Do I need to raise the idle cause to me it has to do with the default air/fuel ratio or just might require a tune.... Has this happened to any of you guys?? I appreciate any comments or thoughts on this beforehand.... Thank u


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A properly installed CAI won't cause those problems and it will run without a tune. I'm afraid that all I can say without seeing it is that something ins't right...as lame as that may sound.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

I ran a K&N 63 series Air Charger for 4.5 years and never had a lick of trouble with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's very common to have an over oiled filter with a new one of those. I'd get a spray MAF cleaner and carefully clean the sensor. Also make sure you have everything tight and properly installed.


----------



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions...I talked to K&N directly and they said to leave the battery unplugged overnight to reset some settings, hopefully this will do the trick...if not ill try the ones yall listed...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Solidus106_GTO said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions...I talked to K&N directly and they said to leave the battery unplugged overnight to reset some settings, hopefully this will do the trick...if not ill try the ones yall listed...


I don't think that is going to solve your problem. You're not getting any code error messages. It doesn't take an over night stay to reset after the battery was disconnected. I believe if you wait until tomorrow you are just going to have the same problem 24 hours later.

Check to make sure you didn't install anything backwards namely your MAF sensor when you were reassembling and make sure everything you plugged in is still secure. Make sure your filter is not over oiled.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

You dont even need a intake on for the car to run, so obviously it is something else.


----------

